# Heza Classy Chic



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Saw this boy at the EE in Richmond and was blown away, thought you guys might enjoy him too. 

Sara Andrew's slideshow on Flickr


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

slide show would not slide:?...but he is perfect!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Did slide for me... 

Very nice one. I really wanted to go there, but it's 2-3 hours away - little too much. BTW, have you seen clinics by Scott Purdum? What do you think if so?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I have not seen him do a clinic, I did see him compete in the trainers challenge though (have a lot of pictures from that too). Liked his attention to detail and safety, both for himself and his colt.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Does anyone know the breeding on that horse. He looks like a Smart Chic Oleana horse?! **DROOLSSSSS**


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Smart Chic Olena son, out of a Peppy San daughter.
At Stud


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Man I know my horses, LOL! JK just had to brag a bit. I LOVE Smart Chic Olena!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Sara said:


> I have not seen him do a clinic, I did see him compete in the trainers challenge though (have a lot of pictures from that too). Liked his attention to detail and safety, both for himself and his colt.


He's my local. The only person who was able to deal with loading my paint (out of 4 trainers). He was dripping wet in the end of the training session (as well as my paint) (and I guess doesn't want to see me as a student anymore... :lol: ) However I think he did a great job and I know number of people around used him to deal with problem horses.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

beautiful horse and great pictures!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Does anyone know the breeding on that horse. He looks like a Smart Chic Oleana horse?! **DROOLSSSSS**


Where I bought the QH I had, raised, trained and sold earlier this year, there was a whack load of horses from that same line. They all have exceptional tempers and work ethic. Haven't found a breed of horse that is better.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That is my dream horse and will have one in my herd very soon ( I hope) . Smart Chic Olena's stud fee is $25,000. But I found a yearling filly by him for $17,500.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow! That's an expensive one. Should be a really good stud!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

$25,000...holy jebus. I'm not letting anyone tell me my Friesian is "expensive" ever again, I could have bought three of him just for that stud fee!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Who is that trainer.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Kentucky said:


> Who is that trainer.


Charles Pellham. Works closely with his wife, Michelle. I think she had a large hand in that stallion's training.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks, I 've haven't heard of him but that's allot othem I havn't.


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

Very nice pictures. I love the 5th one. So shiny


----------

